# Hack or no hack?



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

It is SO cord and it is not legal to run concealed, with or without a raceway. NEC article 400.8


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Josue said:


> First of all, how do you call this cable? I think it is not in the category of NM.
> 
> I call it hack-cable.:laughing:
> 
> ...


cant post a code but i got a surprise ...... your dryer, microwave, shop vac ........al though thats not a PERMINENT installation it does have its uses.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

yes, it's just like an extension cord.:lol:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

*400.7 Uses Permitted.

(A) Uses.* Flexible cords and cables shall be used only for
the following:

(1) Pendants

(2) Wiring of luminaires

(3) Connection of portable luminaires, portable and mobile
signs, or appliances

(4) Elevator cables

(5) Wiring of cranes and hoists

(6) Connection of utilization equipment to facilitate frequent
interchange

(7) Prevention of the transmission of noise or vibration

(8) Appliances where the fastening means and mechanical
connections are specifically designed to permit ready removal
for maintenance and repair, and the appliance is
intended or identified for flexible cord connection

(9) Connection of moving parts

(10) Where specifically permitted elsewhere in this Code

*(B) Attachment Plugs*. Where used as permitted in
400.7(A)(3), (A)(6), and (A)(8), each flexible cord shall
be equipped with an attachment plug and shall be energized
from a receptacle outlet or cord connector body.

_Exception: As permitted in 368.56.
_

*400.8 Uses Not Permitted.* Unless specifically permitted
in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the
following:

(1) As a substitute for the fixed wiring of a structure

(2) Where run through holes in walls, structural ceilings,
suspended ceilings, dropped ceilings, or floors

(3) Where run through doorways, windows, or similar
openings

(4) Where attached to building surfaces
Exception to (4): Flexible cord and cable shall be permitted
to be attached to building surfaces in accordance with the
provisions of 368.56(B)

(5) Where concealed by walls, floors, or ceilings or located
above suspended or dropped ceilings

(6) Where installed in raceways, except as otherwise permitted
in this Code

(7) Where subject to physical damage


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

jhall.sparky said:


> cant post a code but i got a surprise ...... your dryer, microwave, shop vac ........al though thats not a PERMINENT installation it does have its uses.


I know it has it's uses, but should can it be used instead of Romex, or Thwn in EMT?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

*So it should not be used as a Wiring method in a house?*


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Josue said:


> *So it should not be used as a Wiring method in a house?*


No, can't you read English?...


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Josue said:


> I know it has it's uses, but should can it be used instead of Romex, or Thwn in EMT?


and here i am spelling PERMANENT all wrong. what do i know?:whistling2:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> No, can't you read English?...


Yes I can, I just wanted to be 200% sure. 

Can't you read Spanish?:jester::laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Josue said:


> Yes I can, I just wanted to be 200% sure.
> 
> Can't you read Spanish?:jester::laughing:


No, I refuse. You people ,must learn English. All this bi-lingual bs everywhere needs to stop. English should be the USA's official language. You know, all due respect and all to Mexicans everywhere.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Could anyone explain this code to me?

368.56(B)


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Bottom (2) conductor cable looks like LV #12 landscape wire..


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

SO cord, hack wire?

Okay...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Josue said:


> Could anyone explain this code to me?
> 
> 368.56(B)


Do you know what Busway is?


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Josue said:


> Yes I can, I just wanted to be 200% sure.
> 
> Can't you read Spanish?:jester::laughing:


 
Creo que dversity es algo bueno .. sólo mi opinión:thumbup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Do you know what Busway is?


Not really,

Could you help me?!




jhall.sparky said:


> Creo que dversity es algo bueno .. sólo mi opinión:thumbup:


I didn't understand the first phrase.

The second one is: It's only my opinion.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Josue said:


> Not really,
> 
> Could you help me?!.


Here is one brand / type but there are many.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Josue said:


> I know it has it's uses, but should can it be used instead of Romex, or Thwn in EMT?


This has been answered (NO!) several times in this thread. Did you have another question?


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Josue said:


> Not really,
> 
> Could you help me?!
> 
> ...


its good to be diverse............

here try this: я думаю, что его труднее для взрослых, чтобы узнать другие языки, чем дети.:whistling2:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Here is one brand / type but there are many.


Ok.............I don't think you'll find that in a house.:lol: :laughing::laughing:

Thanks BBQ.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Josue said:


> Could anyone explain this code to me?
> 
> 368.56(B)


WHAT does this have to do with flexible cord???


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> WHAT does this have to do with flexible cord???


It is in an exception to 400.7(B).


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> This has been answered (NO!) several times in this thread. Did you have another question?


NO!!!

Just that.

Hey, I'm sorry. I just wanted to be 200% sure. 



Speedy Petey said:


> WHAT does this have to do with flexible cord???


It is an exception to 400.7(B) as BBQ said. I want to be 200% sure as I said.:blink:



BBQ said:


> It is in an exception to 400.7(B).



Thanks BBQ.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Josue said:


> Ok.............I don't think you'll find that in a house.:lol: :laughing::laughing:


Only in an engineers home.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Only in an engineers home.


:laughing::laughing:


My dad's an Electronics Engineer. :laughing:



But hey, those busways are kinda cool!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JM2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, the Starline website has a whole bunch of applications on it. On that site, you'll also see uses where they run busway over work/assembly/repair workbench areas. The cord leaves a plug or exits a disconnect with or without an OC device then, fully supported by the "building" it ends in a cord cap that allows the user to plug-in their tool or instrument, etc. Neat stuff - check it out!


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

JM2 said:


> Yeah, the Starline website has a whole bunch of applications on it. On that site, you'll also see uses where they run busway over work/assembly/repair workbench areas. The cord leaves a plug or exits a disconnect with or without an OC device then, fully supported by the "building" it ends in a cord cap that allows the user to plug-in their tool or instrument, etc. Neat stuff - check it out!


Thanks,

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## JM2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Anytime! 
Looks like fun.....


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Josue said:


> *So it should not be used as a Wiring method in a house?*


It tends to turn to a crispy and brittle wiring method over time



















That was a piece of vacuum cord, no flexibility left, totally crispy. Although it worked a-ok right up till I pulled it out :laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> It tends to turn to a crispy and brittle wiring method over time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...............thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Josue said:


> First of all, how do you call this cable? I think it is not in the category of NM.
> 
> I call it hack-cable.:laughing:
> 
> ...



Hack if used as permanent structure wiring.:laughing:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

The guys that write the code book do not include flexible cords and cables in the 300's (wiring methods) for a reason. Flexible cords close cousin fixture wires are not included either. Both are on the outside looking in.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Josue said:


> First of all, how do you call this cable? I think it is not in the category of NM.
> 
> I call it hack-cable.:laughing:
> 
> ...



Thats the most common residential wiring method in Josue's home country. And to secure it you just slap a few handfulls of stucco over it at random points in the run. I'd say it probably gets 98% usage down there.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Thats the most common residential wiring method in Josue's home country. And to secure it you just slap a few handfulls of stucco over it at random points in the run. I'd say it probably gets 98% usage down there.


Yeah..........you'd say, since you are a native Mexican and have been here 20 times and have done service calls here.:jester::jester:


You are wrong and right at the same time.
It is used in some houses for adding new circuits or something, but the original wiring of a house is done in conduit. 


Anyway, your post was funny.:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Just pull 14/2 romex in EMT like the other hacks i compete against. It's OK and perfectly legal......


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Just pull 14/2 romex in EMT like the other hacks i compete against. It's OK and perfectly legal......


:laughing::laughing::no:


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Just pull 14/2 romex in EMT like the other hacks i compete against. It's OK and perfectly legal......


 
i would just run this it would be easier and pipe fill wouldnt be an issue.....................................................


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Just pull 14/2 romex in EMT like the other hacks i compete against. It's OK and perfectly legal......


What are you talking about? :blink: You can install romex in EMT anywhere but in a wet location.


----------



## zappedjack21 (Aug 16, 2010)

No You Cant use Romex in Emt Pipe its called Electric Non Metellic.. you have to strip it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

zappedjack21 said:


> No You Cant use Romex in Emt Pipe its called Electric Non Metellic.. you have to strip it.


Bzzz..wrong. Code reference please?


----------



## john120/240 (May 28, 2010)

zappedjack21 said:


> No You Cant use Romex in Emt Pipe its called Electric Non Metellic.. you have to strip it.


 
Wrong..........what is the objection to the romex jacket in the EMT conduit ? What hazzard does this impose ?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

john120/240 said:


> Wrong..........what is the objection to the romex jacket in the EMT conduit ? What hazzard does this impose ?


It doesn't but technically you incorporating two wiring methods at the same time.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

zappedjack21 said:


> No You Cant use Romex in Emt Pipe its called Electric Non Metellic.. you have to strip it.


 
wait for it.......


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

zappedjack21 said:


> No You Cant use Romex in Emt Pipe its called Electric Non Metellic.. you have to strip it.


You have the most insane interpretation of the NEC I have ever come across.


----------



## zappedjack21 (Aug 16, 2010)

I said the whole thing wrong.. what I meant was, and always been told to strip romex when changing over to emt. I understand that it doesnt matter and the romex jacket is extra protection but your suppossto strip it. Why I dont know...to me I think its a waste of time to strip.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> It doesn't but technically you incorporating two wiring methods at the same time.


Yeah? So?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

zappedjack21 said:


> I said the whole thing wrong.. what I meant was, and always been told to strip romex when changing over to emt. I understand that it doesnt matter and the romex jacket is extra protection but your suppossto strip it. Why I dont know...to me I think its a waste of time to strip.



There is no code requirement that says you have to strip NM cable if it's installed in a raceway. It might make it easier to install, for sure, but not required.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

zappedjack21 said:


> I said the whole thing wrong.. what I meant was, and always been told to strip romex when changing over to emt. I understand that it doesnt matter and the romex jacket is extra protection but your suppossto strip it. Why I dont know...to me I think its a waste of time to strip.


Nah. Whoever told you that was probably thinking that it would just be easier for the individual conductors to dissipate the heat without the extra jacket.


----------

